# LMAO...Heeeeere's Timmy!



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

photo by jabojenny01, on Flickr


photo2 by jabojenny01, on Flickr


photo3 by jabojenny01, on Flickr

For those of you with groomer fear like me and hearing all the nightmare stories, I'd like to say something positive. First off I think Timmy looks great, except for the shock of seeing his hair gone, I got exactly what I wanted. Groomer was great, spent lots of time with me on the phone previous to coming in and spent a good amount of time discussing what I wanted before things were done. I did leave him there, but received a call mid way through telling me everything was great and Timmy was being a good boy. I got to pick him up a half hour early and met again to go over the written report of how things went, very impressive. I will try to get some better shot of him when I have more time. I was a bit conservative on the face trim, (plus in these photos he just ate lunch) kind of a work in progress, but I think the rest of him looks pretty darn cute.

Here's some before's in case your interested.

IMG_0979 by jabojenny01, on Flickr


photo by jabojenny01, on Flickr


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwwwwww, he looks like velvet!!! SO cute! I love it!!!!
Congrats on finding groomer who LISTENS!!


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow, beautiful coloring when you can see the shape of the spots like that!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

gorgeous! Glad you are happy with the cut!


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Awwww he looks cute!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

My opinion is that his head looks in proportion to the rest of him. He looks terrific. Keep your groomer, for sure! Great cut. And really good to hear a happy groomer story! Hey, but what happened to the green feet?! :biggrin1:


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

He looks adorable! Keep that groomer! She sounds like a jewel!


----------



## LJS58 (Mar 23, 2012)

He looks terrific! I have a lot of groomer stress (yes, self-inflicted, but there are so many horror stories), so I can imagine how happy and relieved you feel.  Great job picking that groomer!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Adorable! Yes, you found a great groomer!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

So cute! His markings look like a tiny English saddle. What a great cut.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I have to say, he looks fantastic! The groomer did an awesome job!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Such a cutie!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Very cute cut!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

He is so handsome! Terrific markings . Love the cut! Really nice job! His white is so clean!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Timmie looks* great* I like his head it fits his body what a nice job!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone! :whoo:



motherslittlehelper said:


> My opinion is that his head looks in proportion to the rest of him.





Suzi said:


> I like his head it fits his body what a nice job!


I'm glad you guys like his head. I do however think it looks big, but it looked huge even when he had all that hair on his body. My kids call him "Big Head". Compared to my cat's heads his is pretty gigantic. He still needs to grow out some hair on his face to add weight so both myself and the groomer are in agreement in letting that part grow, awkward as it might be until we can see how it ultimately falls on his face and then decide what to do.



motherslittlehelper said:


> Hey, but what happened to the green feet?! :biggrin1:


Thank goodness only a memory!



morriscsps said:


> So cute! His markings look like a tiny English saddle. What a great cut.


Never thought of that but you're right. I was amazed to see how sharp his marking came out after the cut. I can definitely see that Belton gene coming out. Maybe he will start changing his coloring.... who knows with these guys!


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Benny is one fine looking havanese! You and your groomer are to be congratulated, on a job well done. Best looking haircut I have ever seen...saving picture and instructions for future use on my two girls.

In the pictures he looks like a big boy...how old is he and what does he weigh?

Benny's hair looks so thick and soft...just wish he was here to HUG!
:whoo::whoo::whoo: good job. :whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Izzy-bella said:


> Benny


 is actually Timmy


Izzy-bella said:


> is one fine looking havanese! You and your groomer are to be congratulated, on a job well done. Best looking haircut I have ever seen...saving picture and instructions for future use on my two girls.


Glad you like it, and flattered that you're saving the pic for an example! I am very relieved we had a good outcome.



Izzy-bella said:


> In the pictures he looks like a big boy...how old is he and what does he weigh?


Last time he was weighed, 4/19, he was 11.8. He is 7 months now, born 10/27. I thought he was big but not compared to some of the hav's on the forum. I'd be curious what he weighs now, but I'm not due to the vet till the fall and I don't want any reason to bring him in before then.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Timmy looks fantastic! I'm going to take his picture with me when Maccabee goes to the groomer next time. I'll likely go a little shorter on his face, but tell them to replicate the rest of Timmy's cut, as much as possible.


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

Isn't it wonderful to find a great groomer?!?!?! I absolutely LOVE the ladies that take care of my boys. Timmy looks adorable! I love all the black spots mixed in the white.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

OMG, he looks fantastic, and look at those markings! Honey with those markings, I would permanently keep him on a puppy cut, just to show him off! 
What a handsome boy!

PS: I am still 'fraid of the groomers... ound:


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

jabojenny said:


> is actually Timmy
> Glad you like it, and flattered that you're saving the pic for an example! I am very relieved we had a good outcome.
> 
> Last time he was weighed, 4/19, he was 11.8. He is 7 months now, born 10/27. I thought he was big but not compared to some of the hav's on the forum. I'd be curious what he weighs now, but I'm not due to the vet till the fall and I don't want any reason to bring him in before then.


Sorry Timmy, I do have a problem with names, five children, ten grandkids and two dogs, all have learned to answer to whatever!

Izzy is 15 lbs and I am hoping the little one will catch up. I really like the little bigger size.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

What great markings!


----------

